#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  <<posting geen inhoud? posting weg!>>

## moderator

Beste deelnemers,

Steeds vaker hebben mensen de neiging om in plaats van een inhoudelijk reactie op, of bijdrage aan een onderwerp slechts een one-liner of een enkel woord te plaatsen.

Dit soort onzinige postings zullen door de moderators worden verwijderd.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Rv

Sja ... bijvoorbeeld electrofiel (of wat is de naam weer?) post een aantal foto's van zijn nieuwe creatie (GROTE discobar). Waarom? Hij is er trots op, niet meer dan logisch. 

Dan zijn er personen die berichtjes plaatsen in de trant van: "Knap!" Dus die uiten hun mening daarover (moet daarnet ook gebeurd zijn, en ik zie dat die reactie al verwijderd is).

Is het niet spijtig dat iemand zegt dat dat knap is, en dat jullie dat dan gaan verwijderen?

To the point, ik zou als poster blij zijn dat er 10 man achter mekaar zou zeggen: KNAP GEDAAN!
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Sja ... bijvoorbeeld electrofiel (of wat is de naam weer?) post een aantal foto's van zijn nieuwe creatie (GROTE discobar). Waarom? Hij is er trots op, niet meer dan logisch. 
> 
> Dan zijn er personen die berichtjes plaatsen in de trant van: "Knap!" Dus die uiten hun mening daarover (moet daarnet ook gebeurd zijn, en ik zie dat die reactie al verwijderd is).
> 
> Is het niet spijtig dat iemand zegt dat dat knap is, en dat jullie dat dan gaan verwijderen?
> 
> To the point, ik zou als poster blij zijn dat er 10 man achter mekaar zou zeggen: KNAP GEDAAN!
> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> ...



Kijk daar ben ik het dan mee eens. als het ergens op slaat vind ik het ok, maar als iemand bijv iets zegt in een post, wat grappig is, zijn er altijd mensen die bijv alleen even gauw een "<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>"neer zetten, en dat vind ik dus wel irritant. Is het om meer sterren te krijgen ??? die zijn er toch al niet meer. 

Dus is het een nuttige opmerking ofzo (al zijn er die maar verdomd weinig) dan vind ik dat ze moeten blijven staan. andere onzin schrappen.

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Wat ik wel merk is dat er de laatste tijd een bult mensen zijn die i.p.v. te reageren op een onderwerp een nieuw topic aanmaken. Is het dan zo moeilijk? Het lijkt wel een ziekte...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## DJ_Snaky

zelf heb ik wel eens last van mensen die mij  topic verstoren door even iets off-topic te zeggen. metten het hele onderwerp kwijt

groeten DJ_Snaky
teamDJ_S&S

----------


## moderator

Beste mensen,

Het is ook niet zo dat we d.m.v. scripting die korte postings gan deleten.
Het blijft handwerk, dus altijd een moderator die de posting leest voordat hij eventueel deze reactie verwijderd.

En, ook alleen een reactie met "mooi" heeft geen enkele inhoud, wees dan een vent en geef aa wat je mooi vindt of waar je mee vergelijkt.

Een-en-ander hangt dus mee af van wat iemand bijdraagt op het forum. Ik bedoel een geintje moet nog steeds kunnen!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Rv

Ach, de mods vervelen zich hier ofzo?
 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 


____
Rv.
____

----------


## moderator

2RV,

Het heeft meer met de inhoud en de leesbaarheid van de forums te maken.
Kan me niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat kkok jij, als lezer, gebaaat bent bij nuttige reacties op onderwerpen.

Het blijft natuurlijk ideaaal als mensen zelf in zouden zien dat hun reactie niets heeft toe te voegen an de discussie, zie dit als een anzet tot meer zelfbewustzijn zo je wilt...<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Mr Dj

ja, ook nog zoiets, heb je iets gepost (nieuw onderwerp) waar je eigenlijk het liefst snel een goed antwoord op wil. dan denk je 2 uurtjes later..ik zal nog eens gaan kijken...jaaa 4 berichten erbij, ff kijken, en dan zijn het ineens mensen met een posting vanne "tja weet ik ook niet" offe ..."hmmm raar". 
JA daar hebben we dus nix aan !

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## B-there

Ja, dat verhaal over die postings zonder inhoud die snap ik nu wel.
Maar wat is dat eigenlijk met die 'newbie-moderator'??????
We gaan toch niet ook nog eens controleren op de taal en spelling he..
Dat vind ik een beetje ver gaan hoor. Als iemand iets schrijf wat echt niet te lezen is dan geven we dat zelf wel aan.
We zitten hier toch niet op een forum voor Het Nederlands Taal Instituut. Of wel dan??

Het kan natuurlijk ook dat dit allemaal een grapje van iemand is..
Dan hoor ik dat wel.

Grz!

B

----------


## techniekmoderator

Ik ben van mening dat een paar postings waar in ik heb ingegrepen onleesbaar waren door het consequent weg laten van hoofdletters en leestekens, tevens was het woord kwaliteit zodanig verkracht dat ik ingrijpen niet achterwege kon laten.
En inderdaad we zitten hier niet op het N.T.I. en mijn nederlands is ook verre van foutloos maar ik hoop dat iedereen even zijn posting leest voordat er op de knop plaatsen wordt gedrukt.

De taal is het voertuig van onze geest maar het is wel een krakende wagen geworden.

Newbie-moderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## B-there

Sorry hoor, maar ik vind het een beetje onzin.
Dat je als iemand echt onleesbaar schrijft hem even daarop wijst oke..
Maar als ie een hoofdletter teveel of te weinig heeft gezet..
Dat vind ik een beetje erg ver gaan.
Ik denk dat dit de sfeer op dit forum er zo niet beter van wordt.

Grz!

B

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Het heeft meer met de inhoud en de leesbaarheid van de forums te maken.
> Kan me niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat kkok jij, als lezer, gebaaat bent bij nuttige reacties op onderwerpen.



Geen paniek, ben het volledig eens met jou hoor. Vind dat jullie het allemaal netjes doen! Chapeau!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## moderator

2 rv: ik leg het graag helder en duidelijk uit  :Smile: 

2 Bthere: Niet zo zeuren he!
Als jou posting door een moderator bewerkt is, dan was daar een goede reden toe. En een posting met veel spelfouten wordt aangepast wanneer het verhaal in die posting niet in normal Nederlands is geplaatst.

Mocht je verder een probleem hebben met de interventie van een moderator in een onderwerp dan nodig ik je uit om dat via de mail aan mij door te geven.
jij schrijft: 



> citaat:Als iemand iets schrijf wat echt niet te lezen is dan geven we dat zelf wel aan.



Dat klinkt heel leuk wat je daar zegt, maar dan krijgt iemand dus een lawine van postings over zich heen waarin staat "he sukkel, je kan niet tiepen!" (even gecharcheerd)
DAT is dus NIET de bedoeling en heel simpel door het editen van dat bericht door een modje, of de plaatser van het bericht zelf, te voorkomen.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## DJ_Snaky

> citaat:
> 
> Sorry hoor, maar ik vind het een beetje onzin.
> Dat je als iemand echt onleesbaar schrijft hem even daarop wijst oke..
> Maar als ie een hoofdletter teveel of te weinig heeft gezet..
> Dat vind ik een beetje erg ver gaan.
> Ik denk dat dit de sfeer op dit forum er zo niet beter van wordt.
> 
> Grz!
> ...



voledig mee eens sorry van het woord kwaliteit.

groeten DJ_Snaky
teamDJ_S&S

----------


## moderator

Niet om het een-of-ander, mar: als het om verbetering van de sfeer gat dan hamer ik eigenlijk nog meer op het plaatsen van inhoudelijke reacties en dus minder lose smileys en one-liners.
Het is immers een discussieforum, als je gezellig bij wil kleppen, kom dan ff langs in de chat...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Niet om het een-of-ander, mar: als het om verbetering van de sfeer gat dan hamer ik eigenlijk nog meer op het plaatsen van inhoudelijke reacties en dus minder lose smileys en one-liners.



mag ik de laatste opmerking nog even onder de aandacht brengen van eenieder???

----------


## Soilworker

edit door modje: doe ff normaal![} :Smile: ]

----------


## musicjohn

Zow... Frankie, ondanks jouw gekke bui vraag je om moeilijkheden. Neem het nou maar van mij aan, ik draai al zo'n 2½ jaar binnen dit forum mee. En geloof me, ik heb nog wel gekkere dingen meegemaakt hier.

Volg nou gewoon het advies van de MODS. Die zijn er niet voor niets. En laten we eerlijk zijn... ik denk niet dat ook maar iemand hier graag met ze wil ruilen.

----------


## RL sound

Om een forum clean en netjes te houden heb je mods nodig die waar dan ook mogelijk ingrijpen, ik heb andere forums gezien waar dat niet echt gebeurde, en daar krijg je dus posting van mengtafels bijvoorbeeld die al volledig zijn behandeld of er word "turbo" taal gebruikt die niet voorkomt in de nederlandse taal.

Als ik een topic wil lezen dan wil ik dat normaal kunnen lezen en niet met vet, cool of gaaf, nee dat zegt de verkoper ook niet, of de dj tegen zijn opdrachtgever.

Als je prof. of semiprof. bent typ dan ook zo.

Bedankt, en nu zul je zien dat ik weer een lading tegenstrijdigheden over me heen krijg, so be it.

----------


## Barthez

Ik ben het helemaal met je eens RL, ik erger me ook dood aan het taalgebruik van sommige mensen, laat staan alle fouten in de berichten die ze typen. Ik mag voor een aantal mensen hopen dat ze toch wel iets beter kunnen schrijven, want als je op zo'n manier een offerte voor een klant maakt zal die toch wel 3 keer nadenken voordat deze met je zee gaat.

Het lijkt me voor jezelf toch ook zinvol om het representatief te houden, dus let een beetje op je taalgebruik, want als ik af ga op de postings van sommigen onder ons krijg ik nou niet altijd een positieve indruk  :Frown: 

Tegen de mods zou ik willen zeggen, keep up the good work, jullie zijn goed bezig!

----------


## ljanton

ja , daar ben ik dus allemaal volledig mee eens , maar wat ik nog storender vind is dat mensen met veel ervaring andere mensen met minder ervaring gaan uitschelden of afbreken omdat ze per-ongeluk iets verkeerds plaatste en dat zou eigenlijk ook moeten verwijderd worden

greet's ljanton

de mensen met iets eenvoudigs entertainen is de kunst

----------


## moderator

Wel...
Scheld teksten worden altijd verwijderd, niet alleen dat. Mensen die anderen uitschelden ontvangen een mailtje met daarin het verzoek dit niet meer te doen en anders hun heil ergens anders te gaan zoeken.

Taalgebruik blijft niet alleen op het forum een probleem, kennis van de Nederlandsetaal en het gebruik van de juiste woorden wordt een groter probleem onder de huidige generatie schoolgaande kids.

Neemt niet weg dat wij graag een leesbaar forum hebbben. Wanneer een posting vol staat met turbo taal wordt de plaatser daarvan verzocht om zn posting te editen, gebeurt dit niet, dan wordt de desbetreffende posting verwijderd.

Het te pas en te onpas plaatsen van reacties als: "dit is niet te lezen, doe er wat aan" is minstens net zo arrogant en irritant als het vragen om een slotje.
Het moderating team neemt echt wel passende maatregelen daar waar nodig...

----------

